# Fox is burning off Drive



## DanT (Aug 28, 2000)

Two episodes just showed up in my ToDo List on the 4th of July. I heard they had only completed 6 episodes, and since they aired 4, these would be the last two we'll ever see. But at least we get to see them, and since we have TiVo, we don't care that they're throwing them away on a holiday.


----------



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

More info on this here...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-356190.html


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

According to *The Futon Critic*

The final episodes of Drive have been pushed back to Friday, July 13th at 8:00.


----------



## Space (Jan 13, 2002)

Just heard a rumor that the two remaining episodes of "Drive" have been pulled and will not air on the 13th.

Don't know how reliable this information is, found here:

http://whedonesque.com/comments/13641


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is not in my guide data anymore so good bye Drive.

Burn in Hell Fox!!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> It is not in my guide data anymore so good bye Drive.
> 
> Burn in Hell Fox!!!


Gone here, too....*BIHF*


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Ditto here. It's gone. Any clue when it'll show up again?


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe they're saving them for the inevitable DVD set?

Even still, BIHF!


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks like those two episodes won't be aired after all...

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-foxkeepscancellingdrive,0,2193023.story?coll=zap-news-headlines


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

Final episodes of Drive to go online Monday

driveFox has announced that the final two episodes of Drive will be on the show's MySpace page starting on Monday, July 16th. The network had originally scheduled those episodes for air on July 4th, then bumped them to July 13th, then flat-out took them off the schedule, much to the frustration of the few surviving fans of Drive.

After you watch the last two episodes, which will likely not provide any sort of closure, check out this post from Isabelle detailing what the producers wanted to happen to the story if the series had lived on. Unfortunately, the producers don't say who would've won... maybe even they didn't know yet.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVo Steve said:


> Final episodes of Drive to go online Monday
> 
> driveFox has announced that the final two episodes of Drive will be on the show's MySpace page starting on Monday, July 16th. The network had originally scheduled those episodes for air on July 4th, then bumped them to July 13th, then flat-out took them off the schedule, much to the frustration of the few surviving fans of Drive.
> 
> After you watch the last two episodes, which will likely not provide any sort of closure, check out this post from Isabelle detailing what the producers wanted to happen to the story if the series had lived on. Unfortunately, the producers don't say who would've won... maybe even they didn't know yet.


Linky?


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/drivefox


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TiVo Steve said:


> http://www.myspace.com/drivefox


Thanks!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Myspace? Such a professional place to put it. hmmph.


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

I don't see the episodes in that link. Am I missing something?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

cawall said:


> I don't see the episodes in that link. Am I missing something?


Try here:
http://www.myspace.com/driveonfox


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

it's not like fox has a relationship with myspace or something


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

It is not a professional site. I don't care if they own it. On the Lot for example has its own URL etc.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It could very-well be that the only value they see in airing the final episodes of Drive is the value they can derive from introducing a few more people to MySpace.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Well so much for my recording all the episodes in HD to my Mac then.


----------

